# Latin verbs analyser



## Working girl

Hi guys!

Could you help me for the signification of those verbs ? I have actually a long list of 87 latin & greek verbs, that's the latin ones i don't find out in my dictionnary!

consederant - is that 'consider' ?
concurrunt
increpuerunt
fulserunt
perstringit
torpebat

thank you !


----------



## Outsider

To look up Latin verbs in a dictionary, they need to be in the 1st. person singular...


----------



## Cagey

Outsider said:


> To look up Latin verbs in a dictionary, they need to be in the 1st. person singular...



Yes. If you go to this page of the Perseus website and choose the tool called "Latin Morphological Analysis" you can type in the forms you have, and it wll give you the first person singular form of the verb from which your verb is derived, and link you to its definition.  (First person singular as in:_ I do... I am doing..._)

The same page has a "Greek Morphological Analysis" tool.  That will be worth trying,  but transliteration between the Greek and Latin alphabets may be a problem.  On the other hand, it may work.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Working girl

thank you really!
that's such a good tool !


----------



## Flaminius

Working girl said:


> Thank you really!
> That's such a good tool!


This Web service is a good alternative:
http://www.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/words.exe


----------



## Working girl

thank you:::: that's really great !!!


----------



## Anne345

Et pour les francophones Collatinus 
à télécharger : http://www.collatinus.org/collatinus/
ou à utiliser en ligne http://collatinus.fltr.ucl.ac.be/

Mais comme ces outils ne sont pas disponibles pendant les examens, il faut aussi connaître les conjugaisons !


----------

